# [VZW] Need Stock ROM for VZW S3



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Its been days since samsung-updates went down and now they are saying late sunday since there was a drive failure.

Need to get my VZW G3 back to stock asap.

Can someone please provide the torrent file or a mirror for the stock rom ?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I looked around and couldn't find anything that's pure stock. They're saying they'll be done restoring sometime tomorrow. Sorry that doesn't really help you. :-(


----------



## jlmr (Sep 10, 2011)

did you look at the top thread?
http://rootzwiki.com...e-romscwmstock/

has the steps to get you back to bloated stock just like you got out of the box

Edit: see section 2 and sorry just saw update site is still down and sorry thought i downloaded it but dont have it on my computer


----------



## jfishh (Aug 2, 2011)

https://docs.google....Wmszbi1xdGdZR1U

Hopefully that works...just synced it to my gdrive.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

jfishh said:


> https://docs.google....Wmszbi1xdGdZR1U
> 
> Hopefully that works...just synced it to my gdrive.


Wow!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

jlmr said:


> did you look at the top thread?
> http://rootzwiki.com...e-romscwmstock/
> 
> has the steps to get you back to bloated stock just like you got out of the box
> ...


Thanks for responding!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ATXGurl said:


> Wow!! Thanks!!!


Did that work for you? I'm gonna try and find a more permanent mirror for that file since we have so many VZW users here at Rootz.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Did that work for you? I'm gonna try and find a more permanent mirror for that file since we have so many VZW users here at Rootz.


It loaded into ODIN just fine but havent pulled trigger yet. But I assume since ODIN liked it, it must be ok.

Just a note, the .DLL file in the zip appears to be unnecessary if case anyone is wondering.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

There's a torrent available in droidstyles pinned thread here or at the other site. Its available from many locations, just gotta look.

Yes, you only need the .tar.md5 file. I've used that process about ten times.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ATXGurl said:


> Just a note, the .DLL file in the zip appears to be unnecessary if case anyone is wondering.


Yeah. Honestly, I have no clue why it's in there.


----------

